# gundog training supplies



## oilcan (Jan 30, 2006)

3 new never used DT Systems Manual Bird Launchers for Pigeon Size Birds. also a new set of The Perfect Start / Perfect Finish 5 Disc DVD Set. launchers sell new for $100 each and dvds sell for $130 buy all for $300 obo, will not sell individually.
call or email for more info 701-341-0332 or [email protected]


----------

